# supps ordered from USA stopped and ordered to pay money to customs clearance ltd



## StewieG (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I ordered some supps from USA and I got an email from a company called custom clearance ltd saying I had to pay £45 in duty. I checked out website and it looks legit. Im skeptical as ive read bogus website claiming money. They did have the tracking number of my parcel, which again makes me wonder, but they didnt have the tracking number of UK delivery partner.

Im just wondering if anyone else has had any run ins with this mob?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Intresting that your parcel is released to a private company from offical govt customs, im guessing this customscleanrance group pay the monies up front for the parcel to be released... they are the broker between US/UK customs and yourself.... but why dont you get the option to deal directly with the offical body themselfs (customs) ? im guessing its a much speedier and quicker way and they get a small fee %


----------



## StewieG (Nov 30, 2012)

lxm said:


> Intresting that your parcel is released to a private company from offical govt customs, im guessing this customscleanrance group pay the monies up front for the parcel to be released... they are the broker between US/UK customs and yourself.... but why dont you get the option to deal directly with the offical body themselfs (customs) ? im guessing its a much speedier and quicker way and they get a small fee %


If they are legitimate what you said makes sense. I was never offered the chance to pay the fees, although they have added an £8 fee on top of the £45 as a handling charge. Its a F***ING joke tbh.

Im going to call them tomorrow and have them verify details of the package like tracking number and perhaps even open the box and tell me whats inside if they are a legitimate company. IF not, Ill tell them to ship it back and tell the shipper in US to process a refund.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

lxm said:


> Intresting that your parcel is released to a private company from offical govt customs


They do use a private company.

When I've ordered any supps over £100, they've got stopped, sent to the clearance house and I've had to pay duty. There's also a fee for the clearance company normally added on as well so that sounds correct. You don't get the chance to avoid the fee - it's part of the overall cost whatever.

I think it's safe to say you're dealing with a legit company, OP. Otherwise they wouldn't have your tracking number or know how much to charge you.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You might find that the customs have an arrangment with the company, or the company has contacted the original sender who has given permission for them to act as a broker.... Im intrested to hear the final outcome of this

edit ;



The Cheese said:


> They do use a private company.
> 
> When I've ordered any supps over £100, they've got stopped, sent to the clearance house and I've had to pay duty. There's also a fee for the clearance company normally added on as well so that sounds correct. You don't get the chance to avoid the fee - it's part of the overall cost whatever.
> 
> I think it's safe to say you're dealing with a legit company, OP. Otherwise they wouldn't have your tracking number or know how much to charge you.


This confirms and answers my question and thoughts at the same time!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The few times ive been fcuked in the a$$ by tax i normally get a letter from dpd or the post office saying theres a parcel waiting but need to pay import tax, go there pay the money and they hand your stuff over.


----------



## StewieG (Nov 30, 2012)

what makes me suspect is that it was an email. They also gave me a deadline of 14th December else they will destroy or return the items. Does this sound right?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StewieG said:


> what makes me suspect is that it was an email. They also gave me a deadline of 14th December else they will destroy or return the items. Does this sound right?


surely they would not have the authority to destroy the package. Takes the fcuking p1ss.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How big was your order for a £45 charge?? Were you saving much over buying in the UK?


----------



## StewieG (Nov 30, 2012)

order was £144. after discount of £50 ( birthday discount coupon) order total was around £94. Funniest thing is, they have an online calculator to work out how much tax is to be paid if you enter some information. I entered the values in from my order, and added their £8 and it was only £15 so how theyve come to £45 i have no idea. The supps I got were:

2 x kre-alkalyn 120caps

2 x no explode 2.0

2 axis labs n'gage

1x usp labs supper cissus.

I pad £94 for all this so the saving is obviously HUGE. Whats pi$$ing me off is ive ordered from us before and no such issues. Its like this company just swanned in and picks up any packages from HMRC and adds their charge, like they have a free will to od as they please and worst still, if i dont pay them by december 14th they said they will destroy or return said items.....


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

When bringing goods into the UK that have not had duty and taxes paid by the supplier, then the recipient has to pay them through an in country broker.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Makes you sick when people like myself order £300 of peps from the US and its on their doorstep two days later..

Must admit I monitored its tracking to see if it got held up in customs like a hawk.

On th other hand I ordered a £30 bike part and got screwed by customs..mainly their stupid handling charge..

Just boils down to luck I reckon.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought some err.. stuff from China the other week, got a call from customs saying I had to pay £23 import tax. takes the bloody ****. still, could have been a worse outcome, they could have opened the box! ahahah :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

get the supplier/sender to put a lower value on the green custom value label.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

StewieG said:


> what makes me suspect is that it was an email.


Run a Whois check on the website.

Look at who owns it, where and who registered it and how long ago.

Scam sites normally sit on sh*tty little 3rd world servers and aren't up for long before they're closed down.4

If you use Firefox, go get Flagfox. It's invaluable for checking out sites with about a dozen useful tools which just sit in a drop down in the address field of your browser. I wouldn't surf the net without it. To me, it's worth more than a firewall and virus checker put together.


----------



## StewieG (Nov 30, 2012)

lxm said:


> get the supplier/sender to put a lower value on the green custom value label.


Its BB.com, they wont change the value on the order.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

StewieG said:


> Its BB.com, they wont change the value on the order.


unlucky mate

I ordered £200 worth of stuff between my brother and I last week from bb and it arrived this morning - no customs bull5hit.

luck of the draw


----------

